# I love Chevre!



## Guest

I defrosted some chevre and poured Pomegranate Chipotle over the top. YUM! I took that with a basket of crackers to a Christmas party. It was so easy but everyone was impressed  

It would make a nice gift, a pint canning jar of chevre, a bottle of chipotle and a box of fancy crackers in a basket with a pretty cloth and a bow. I think next year I’ll freeze some goat milk fudge for gifts too.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

YUMMY


----------



## Guest

That sounds delicious Christy. Do you happen to have a good chevre recipe you'd like to share? The one I have isn't great and wasn't creamy and smooth like I want chevre to be.

Did you make the Pomegranate Chipotle homemade too?

Thanks much,
Sara


----------



## Guest

I used to use Mary Jane Toth's recipe, in the helpful links sticky. It was just okay. Now I use the Formage Blanc (C20) culture from cheesemaking.com it is nice and creamy and the flavor is beyond wonderful. 

The easiest way to stock up on chevre is to use fresh warm milk from the evening milking and culture over night. After morning chores ladle into muslin or chevre molds. After 6-8hrs scoop it into freezer containers and you're done.

I bought the Pomegranate Chipolte 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

I always used Vicki's recipe from years back but have lost it it use the flora dancia stuff and liq rennet. Or at least that is the parts I remember. is the FD a culture or just a flavor?


----------



## Guest

Flora Danica can also be used to make sour cream! I posted the recipe if you'd like to try it.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

thanks


----------



## stacy adams

Christy, does the chevre need rennet? or does it thicken itself while sitting overnight?
and it freezes!? I love a freezable cheese :biggrin


----------



## homeacremom

I'll have to try chevre again. Mine never came out very creamy so I gave it up and just did a nuefachetel style cheese. Got to try the fromage Blanc sometime...


----------



## Guest

The Formage Blanc is direct set which means is will set the cheese without adding rennet. 

My info on Flora Danica is that it is also a direct set culture. So, Sondrea’s recipe from Vicky that calls for rennet has me puzzled. I’ll ask Vicky if she still has the recipe. 

I am in the process for working up a cheese making coop so that we can try different cultures for half the price. I should have in up by the New Year. 

If anyone wants to try the Formage Blanc send me a SASE and $1 and I’ll send you a packet to do a gallon of milk, just pm me if you are interested. I’ll post the recipe for Formage Blanc in the recipe section.

Christy


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I make tons of cheese so looking forward to the co-op
Becky


----------



## homeacremom

Direct set just means that it is intended to add directly to your milk for the cheese recipe and does not need to prepared into a "mother" culture first. 
Some of the cultures at cheesemaking.com are all in one w/ no extra rennet added in the recipe, but not all direct set cultures have rennet in them. 

I'll get around to posting recipes sometime other than while I'm making supper and not about to have a baby. :rofl


----------



## Sondra

Oh now we will want baby pictures


----------



## stacy adams

I would love to join that co-op! sending you a pm for some of that fromage blanc :biggrin


----------

